# New and lost



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi all.  I have been looking at this site for a long time and only now have the courage to participate!  Recently started my 3rd ICSI round, first two failed two years ago and could not go through a third one then!  This time round, I am much more anxious especially as I now have a high FSH level, but I don't know why as I am only 34.  Also, after 9 days of downregulation - no af.  Sorry for ranting, I have no-one to talk to really as dh is off working hard.  On the plus side, reading all your posts has made me feel more positive about it all.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Vero

Just wanted to say 'Welcome to FF!"  You'll find everyone here a constant source of information and support!!!

Good luck to you and DH for your ICSI tx this time round!!
 
Love
Churchill


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Vero,

Welcome to FF!

I'm sorry to hear you have had two failed cycles in the past and so hope it will be third time lucky for you.

I think you will notice quite a difference this time around, by having support of others going through the same stuff as you.

You may want to join in with the cycle buddies in the October/November thread on the following link -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16262.70.html

Hope your AF (the old witch) shows her ugly face really soon.

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Vero

Just wanted to say good luck. like Sue said, joining the Oct/November cycle buddies is a good idea because you can talk to people who are probably at exactly the same stage as you which is really helpful.

I am on the December/January thread and we have all found lots to talk about even before our treatment has started!

Good luck  

FLH x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Vero,

Just wanted to welcome you too to Fertility Friends and confirm what the others have said. It really is a great place to come and have support and friendship through such a rollercoaster of emotions.

I too am in the middle of my third icsi cycle and can relate to your worries and fears. Hold on tight and join the crew for October/November who will make you most welcome.

Love Dawn x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Vero,

Welcome to FF!  So pleased you finally plucked up the courage to join us.

Wishing you luck with the ICSI.

Laine x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Vero,

Just wanted to say Welcome and Good Luck with your ICSI journey.

Belinda x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Vero
Welcome to FF.
Just wanted to say that FF is a great place for you to let off steam and people here have been through same of similiar experiences so they will be more than willing to offer any advice they can.
Most of all, you will make some fabulous friends through the site.
Good luck
Chick


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF

Good luck with your treatment

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you all for making me feel so welcome!  I have also been on the cycle buddies for Oct/Nov and am looking forward to hearing all the news from everybody.

Loads of       to all of you
LOL
Vero


----------

